# Jason Pearce Golf Tourney



## 211RadOp (3 May 2011)

This years (14th) Annual Jason Pearce Cure for Lukemia Golf Tournament will be held on 24 Jun 11 at the Garrison Golf Club at CFB Kingston.  Jason was a Cpl Rad Op with 2 EW Sqn, 1 CDHSR when he passed away from lukemia.  

Registration is at 0645 with a shot-gun start at 0800.  BBQ will be set up for 1300.

The cost is:

$40 for 21 EW Unit Fund members
$45 for Non-21 EW Unit Fund members
$10 for non golf pass holders

Reception and presentations will be at the 772 EW Sqn Lounge following the event.


For those that knew Jason, you will remember that he was a golf fanatic.  1 CDHSR, 2 EW Sqn and 21 EW Regt have kept this going for 14 years now to support lukemia research.  Although I am not part of 21 EW Regt, if you wish to register early, send me a PM and I will give you the names of the people that are taking early registration.


----------

